# Are all T-Mobile framesets TCR Advanced framesets?



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

I recently purchased a t-mobile frameset at wholesale prices from a giant distro for my gf and I am wondering if it is a tcr advanced. I am not a "giant follower" so I am not really sure if i got an advanced or not. The frame was cheap so I did not care. 

I have compared the frameset with photos from giant web and my frame looks identical to the t-mobile shown in the 04 catalogue and is stated as an advanced. However, my distro claims that the t-mobile i have is not the advanced as its the 04 model and only 05 models are advanced. Hence the confusion now. The frameset does not have the integrated seatpost tho but i believe the US models do not have this feature. The frameset is too bloody light to be a normal composite too as the frame alone was sub 1kg. Another thing is that the geometry is same as the one stated for the advanced on the web and different from the normal composites. (My gf's S size had a 46.5 seat-tube as opposed to the 44 on the normal S size of the composites)

Can anyone enlighten me on this as i am seriously considering getting a t-mobile for mself too. I am a strong guy so i will prefer a stiffer advanced version of the frameset. If my gf got the advanced frameset, i will be rushing down to the distro to get myself one too at his very good price.

Thanks


----------



## TitaniumFemur (Oct 19, 2004)

domo said:


> I recently purchased a t-mobile frameset at wholesale prices from a giant distro for my gf and I am wondering if it is a tcr advanced. I am not a "giant follower" so I am not really sure if i got an advanced or not. The frame was cheap so I did not care.
> 
> I have compared the frameset with photos from giant web and my frame looks identical to the t-mobile shown in the 04 catalogue and is stated as an advanced. However, my distro claims that the t-mobile i have is not the advanced as its the 04 model and only 05 models are advanced. Hence the confusion now. The frameset does not have the integrated seatpost tho but i believe the US models do not have this feature. The frameset is too bloody light to be a normal composite too as the frame alone was sub 1kg. Another thing is that the geometry is same as the one stated for the advanced on the web and different from the normal composites. (My gf's S size had a 46.5 seat-tube as opposed to the 44 on the normal S size of the composites)
> 
> ...



Giant's regular TCR Composites are very light too - so it might be a TCR Composite of 04... I doubt it is a TCR Advanced because the frame would say. Just look at the frame's markings.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*There are many things to look at.*

For the record, the regular TCR and TCR Advanced both come in the T Mobile colors. I actually had both (still have the advanced). It's pretty common for a regular TCR to be sold as a TCR advanced (but never the other way around;-)). Both are VERY light. But the advanced is stiffer and if Giant did not measure up to the first tier $4000 frames (C50,VXRS, etc.) with the TCR model, it now does with the advanced. 

It's actually pretty easy to tell the difference between the two. The advanced has an oval seattube and has a cutout near the bottom half of the seattube. The seatpost clamp has 2 screws. The toptube has a slight triangular shape to it and is wider at the front but narrower at the back. The downtube is also shaped rather than round. The advanced fork also has more tapered fork blades (narrower at the bottom, while the TCR fork is wider and more bladed).

The difference in geometries you pointed out is actually a 2005v2004 difference rather than a TCR Advanced v. regular TCR difference.


----------



## domo (Apr 17, 2005)

*that clears it up abit for me...*

I see. Then I guess my gf's frame is probably just a composite. Anyway, now i am wondering if the advanced justifies the extra moolahs over the composite. I am an aggressive rider who is not too heavy (148lbs) and loves to hammer the climbs and sprints. I currently have a eddy merckx team sc and if the composite is as stiff as the merckx then I am happy. Is there a very big difference in the stiffness of the front end as compared to the advanced? Will i even feel it at my weight? Do handling suffer with the composite? If not, i will be spending the extra moolahs saved over the t-mobile composite for powergels abd race fees.


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

domo said:


> I see. Then I guess my gf's frame is probably just a composite. Anyway, now i am wondering if the advanced justifies the extra moolahs over the composite. I am an aggressive rider who is not too heavy (148lbs) and loves to hammer the climbs and sprints. I currently have a eddy merckx team sc and if the composite is as stiff as the merckx then I am happy. Is there a very big difference in the stiffness of the front end as compared to the advanced? Will i even feel it at my weight? Do handling suffer with the composite? If not, i will be spending the extra moolahs saved over the t-mobile composite for powergels abd race fees.


my tcr composite is kind of flexy at the front end on climbs. i dont know if the advanced has this problem.

flex when sprinting is a non issue. but for some reason the front end bends a bit if you really power up the hills.

for the record, i'm only 130lbs and i already find the front to be like this...
other than that, it's a great frame. super comfortable, very light and very responsive to pedal inputs--the bb and chainstay area is very reinforced, as i'm sure you know since you have it. just...the front isnt all there.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

domo said:


> Another thing is that the geometry is same as the one stated for the advanced on the web and different from the normal composites. (My gf's S size had a 46.5 seat-tube as opposed to the 44 on the normal S size of the composites)


Giant revised the small size (S) for 2005. In 2004 all TCR frames were 44cm. For 2005 the seat tube has been elongated to 46.5cm which is now the new S size. This is true across the entire range of TCR Composite, TCR Alloy and TCR Advanced bikes.


----------

